# 2004 21RS Home safe and sound!



## Out-Back-N (Feb 9, 2004)

Well fellow Outbackers, we made it home! Almost everything went as planned with the dealer. We spent about an hour and a half with prep and it went well, very informative nice guy. He noticed a few minor things we may not have and took care of them.
We were surprised to see that the unit did not have the oven...I know, I know, the whole oven issue but when we asked the dealer if it had everything the 2003 had that we had looked at (which contained an oven) we were told yes. When we asked the finance manager about it, she called owner/dealer who told us that there are no ovens and they don't know if there will be. Some people got em, some people didn't. I asked if there was a price adjustment for those of us who didn't get them and she said no, but that the manufacturer was offering convection microwave at a discounted price of 350 installed. I went round and round trying to clarify with her that even though we paid for the oven that we weren't going to get, we would also have to pay for the changeout and upgrade of the micro to convection/micro. When I was clear on this I said we wanted the convection/micro and would pay for it at this time but I would be contacting Keystone to clarify that this is truly what they wish the dealer to tell customers. She inferred that really there was no reason to contact manufacturer as that is what they have been told.







I gently told her that it would give me piece of mind to at least let Keystone know that we weren't happy with it. 
Love the Outback can't wait for our test run next weekend! We are avidly reading all of your posts, especially modifications and troubleshooting, so thanks to all!
sunny Cheers!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Out_Back_N,

I agree...if the oven was listed as an option on the sticker, you paid for it. That is how ours was. However, in our case, our dealer just filled out one of those WE OWE forms and put the oven on there. When one comes in, we bring in the trailer and they install it. No $$ will change hands.

Well, I hope that is a minor detail for you. The convection oven should work fine. Enjoy your camper! We have the 26 RS, which has the same floor plan as the 21 RS except for the bunk room.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Out-Back-N,

Good luck with the new arrival. We still haven't finalized the deal on our 26RS, and now I may change dealers. Found one in Mich. for almost $3000 less. Working with the dealer we started with to try and reach a more agreeable price.

Tim


----------



## Out-Back-N (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks! 
You know Tim, we did tons of pricing research and tried our best to get what we thought was a good deal and quite honestly in the end we went with the "only deal in town" as we wanted any warranty issues to be easy to take care of. As it is, our dealer is almost 2 hours away. We could have had one shipped to us and saved about 1700., but we didn't think it was worth the trouble. We are glad we didn't go that route because the dealer prep was necessary for us. 
We did try to negotiate with base price quote from this dealer by adding the $1 a mile shipping and were able to bring them down approx. 700., (which is now cut in half with the oven issue!







)so it's worth a try! 
Good luck!
sunny Cheers!


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Congrats or your Outback. When we bought ours and the oven wasn't there like it was supposed to be the dealer offered to either reduce the price by $500, install a combo confection/microwave, or wait until they got an oven and install it then. My wife went with the 3rd option because she uses the oven practically everyday we camp. Also, she said that confection ovens are great for cooking meat fast but not good for baking pies, cakes, etc. (anything that rises).


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Out-Back-N,

I tried that tactic, and so far the local guy (if you can call 65 miles local hasn't budged. I did check with another Keystone (but not Outback) dealer that is 35 miles away, and they will honer the Outback warranty, as it is a Keystone product. I have always been one to use the local folks, as I like to contribute to my local economy, and I tend to be loyal to business' I've dealt with in the past, as long as I remain satisfied. I am finding less and less reasons to deal with this guy. He knocked $500 off initially, before I found this other price to gain display rights until he got another 26RS on the lot. I agreed as long as the unit remained under his insurance, and he remained responsible for any and all potential damage incurred to the unit while this was happening. That, I got in writing!

When I found the other price, still waiting for him to process the financing (two weeks, how is it my original mortgage, as well as my refinance only took a few days, and both of my cars only took a couple of hours?) I called him, and told him of the price, and wanted to know what he coudl do for me, to keep my business. All he could do is question how this other dealer could offer something at this price.

I will try again today. After I speak with the other dealer in Mich., and if he still makes no effort, then he obviously doesn't want my business that badly. I don't expect him to meet the other price, but he needs to make some effort, even if it is only throughing in the hitch, and maybe the mirrors.

On a side note, this guy was very surprised at what I paid for a prodigy controller, which he said was below his dealer cost. I then advised him of where I can get one now for $25 less than what I paid. He doesn't seem to know where the best prices are on other things either.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Something seems wrong it only took a couple of hours to do all the paper work on ours, why so long for financing?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I haven' t figured that out yet, as both my wife and I have excellent credit, I don't think it was that.

I just got a call from another dealer in the area (with in 100 miles). I spoke to them also last week. They gave a number that would make me drive to NJ instead of MI. Didn't meet the Michigan price, but it was close enough to a wash when you figure in the 800+ mile drive.

I will keep everyone posted.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Just signed the papers on a 21RS yesterday in Rhode Island. I bought the unit they were showing last weekend at the convention center. We went back and forth with the takinga 23RS instead but in the end the 21 seemed the better choice. I will be pulling it with an '03 4-Runner (V8) and even though the thing is supposed to be able to pull 7,000 pounds, I just felt safer pulling a shorter unit. This unit does have an oven which was another consideration for us. The RS would have teaken 8 weeks to deliver and most likely would not have included an oven. The best we could get out of the dealer was a $200.00 charge later on if they were able to swap the cooktop unit when the ovens are available again (yeah, just what I want to do, spend another $200 later on to get something I should have in the first place







). Will be picking up the unit on the 20th, they are going to install the electric brake control and set up the stabalization and all that stuff the same day while they are going over the camper with us.

Is there anything that I should remember to ask about specifically the day I go?


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Ymryl,

We are taking delivary today on our 21RS. Hopefully I can give you a few tips. We did get a copy of the New RV checklist and I gave it to our dealer and told him that I would be going over these things. I will post later this evening on how things went.

Wes


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello all,

Just got back with the camper. WOW it looks good in the driveway but will be even better on the campground. The guy breezed through the explanations of everything but I got most of it. Then I asked him if we could have some time to ourselves to look things over. We poured over it for about an hour and found no real problems. Looking forward to our first trip to the lake.

Wes


----------

